# Our vets are so awesome!



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

So, I have a little story! 
Recently, I've been noticing King Echo hasn't been acting right. He's been very grumpy and huffy, more than usual. My mom kinda joked about it, saying he's always huffy, and she wondered how I could tell a difference. She scheduled a vet appointment, though, because she loves him, too, despite the fact he's always grumpy to her. 
And, of course, I know my hedgehog 
Turns out, Echo has an infection in his gum, and our vet gave him an antibiotic for the next seven days. 
Just goes to show why it's important to keep an eye on their behavior. Any small change could be a red flag. I never would have seen the infection if I hadn't noticed the behavior change!
And, of course, you gotta love the vet! Our vet is awesome and so knowledgeable. Don't know what I would do without him! I'm so glad these people have dedicated their lives to helping our animals.
(Poor King Echo had to get gassed for his check up, so he got his nails trimmed too!)


----------



## Maia0505 (Mar 5, 2017)

This is great that you have wonderful vets! I hope you hedgie gets better! :smile:


----------

